# SWFL Bass League



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Adding a bass fishing freshwater tournament series to the SWFL Micro Masters Fishing Series. For more info check out more info on the SWFL Bass League page on our website: www.swflmicromastersfishing.com


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Nevermind, no interest from our club members at this time.


----------



## magicowner17 (Feb 18, 2013)

id definitely sign up for that, im goona start fishing the microskiff tourneys though


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that. We are always looking for new members. Got a great group of about 10 regulars right now who try to make every tournament. So we are getting really good turnouts. Always glad to have one more, welcome.


----------

